# الوحدات السنية



## عمار المتوكل (24 يوليو 2008)

*الوحدة السنية:*
*تتألف العيادة السنية لطبيب الأسنان من التجهيزات التالية: الوحدة السنية و ملحقاتها، المعقمة السنية، جهاز الأملغم و جهاز التصليب الضوئي و جهاز الأشعة السني؛ نقصد بالوحدة السنية و ملحقاتها:كرسي المريض وطاولة الطبيب ووحدة الخدمة ووحدة الانارة و ضاغط الهواء، يبين الشكل(**1-1**)وحدة سنية هي نفسها التي تم تركيب واستثمار الدارات التحكمية الرقمية عليها وسنفصل في شرح أجزائها…*

*الشكل(**1-1**) وحدة سنية كاملة*​ 

*1**- ضاغط الهواء: **compressor *
*يقوم بسحب الهواء الخارجي و تعبئته ضمن حجم ثابت(**5L**،** 12L**...الخ) عندها سيكون الهواء ضمن هذا الحجم تحت ضغط ثابت عادة ما يكون**6 bar** ، *
*تختلف ضواغط الهواء السنية بأشكالها ولكنها تشترك جميعها بوجود العناصر التالية :*
*· **محرك كهربائي:تتناسب استطاعته مع استطاعة المضخة الهوائية و يقتصر عمله على تدوير المضخة.*
*· **مضخة الهواء:عملها سحب الهواء الخارجي و ضغطه في الاسطوانة.*
*· **اسطوانة الهواء:عبارة عن خزان له حجم و سعة ثابتة و محددة من الهواء المضغوط **(5-10 Liters)**و مصنوع من الحديد الصلب ذو سماكة **6mm** من أجل أن يتحمل الضغوط العالية **(8-12Bar)**.*
*· **صمام عدم الرجوع: يتوضع بين الضاغط و خزان الهواء، وظيفته منع رجوع الهواء من الخزان الى الضاغط، أي يتدفق باتجاه واحد أثناء عمل الضاغط...*
*· **صمام الأمان: يفتح عند زيادة الضغط عن الحد الذي تمت معايرة الضاغط على أساسه مثلا: **6 bar**...*
*· **زر التنفيس: مهمته اخراج قطرات الماء الموجودة في خزان الهواء و الناتجة عن بخار الماء لذلك نجده في أسفل خزان الهواء...*
*· **العين الساحرة:يتم من خلالها معرفة مستوى الزيت في الضاغط حيث عند انخفاض مستوى الزيت لابد من ملء الزيت من نفس مدخل الهواء الخارجي الى الضاغط... *
*· **آلية الفصل و الوصل الأتوماتيكي: تستخدم لمعايرة مستوى الضغط ضمن خزان الهواء، حيث يعاير مستوى الضغط الذي يتم ايقاف عمل الضاغط عنده عن طريق برغي يعاير يدويا مثلا كل دورتين تكافئ **bar**1** و له مجال من **1-8Bar**...*
*تحتوي هذه الآلية طبلة مطاطية تستجيب للضغط حتى اذا وصل الهواء الى مستوى الضغط المطلوب قطعت التغذية الكهربائية عن محرك الضغط.*
*· **مكثف الاقلاع:كل محرك يحتاج لمكثف اقلاع تبلغ سعته هنا **F**80 µ** بجهد انهيار**V**300** … *
*· **المروحة: تتوضع بين الخزان و الضاغط ووظيفتها تبريد الضاغط، تعمل حتى عند ايقاف عمل الضاغط، تتوقف من مفتاح التشغيل الرئبسي...*
*· **الصنبور: يمثل مخرج الهواء الى أنابيب و صمامات الهواء في الوحدة السنية...*
*يزود الضاغط في مدخله بفلتر بسيط لتنقية الهواء المسحوب من الغبار، **عندما يدور المحرك - بتوصيل التيار اللازم إليه - تدور مضخة الهواء التي تعمل على شفط الهواء إلي داخل الاسطوانة وهذه الاسطوانة تكون مزودة بصمام ضغط كهربائي والذي يأخذ ضغطه من الاسطوانة وهذا الصمام نستطيع تعييره بوساطة صامولة موجودة بأسفل الأقطاب الكهربائية الموصلة للتيار والموضوعة على نابض يأخذ ضغطه من داخل الأسطوانة، وإن زاد الضغط داخل الاسطوانة عن الضغط المصمم عليه ينضغط النابض وتنضغط معه الأقطاب الكهربائية وبالتالي يتم فصلها من بعضها البعض وإعطاء الأمر بتوقيف المحرك مباشرة عن العمل، وبذلك تتوقف المضخة أيضاً لأنها تأخذ حركتها من المحرك مباشرة، وإذا نقص الضغط داخل الاسطوانة يعود النابض إلى الانقباض**ويوصل بذلك أقطاب التوصيل الكهربائي معاً, معطياً بذلك الأمر إلى المحرك ليتم تشغيله مما يؤدي إلى ضخ الهواء ثانية إلى داخل الاسطوانة مكررين بذلك نفس العمل السابق الذي صمم من أجله الجهاز**،** ومن الممكن الاستفادة من الهواء المضغوط داخل الاسطوانة في أشياء كثيرة منها:*
*- **تدوير التوربين الهوائي.*
*- **تدوير الميكروموتور الهوائي. *
*- **تقديم الهواء **لقبضة المرذاذ الثلاثي**. *
*- **وأشياء أخرى كثيرة قد يحتاج فيها الطبيب إلى الهواء المضغوط أثناء المعالجة.*
*2**- وحدة الخدمة:*
*سميت بهذا الاسم لأنها تخدم المريض، تدور لتسهل عمل الطبيب و مساعده،موضحة في الشكل(**2**) و هي تحتوي ما يلي:*
*· **مالئ كأس الماء :بغمل عن طريق زر عن الطبيب ضمن لوحة المفتاح ، أو من قبل المريض عن طريق لوحة المفاتيح الخاصة به.*


*الشكل(**2-1**) وحدة الخدمة*​ 
*منها ما يعمل عن طريق مؤقت زمني كما في حالتنا أو بواسطة حساس ضغط ، يتوضع تحت الكأس ، أو عن طريق حساس أمواج فوق صوتية يتوضع فوق الكأس يستقبل الصدى المنعكس عن مستوى الماء ... .*
*· **المبصقة : تعمل عن طريق زر في طاولة الطبيب أو عن طريق الزر الخاص بالمريض، وظيفتها تنظيف حوض المبصقة عن طريق تدفق الماء في الحوض الذي يصنع من مادة غير قابلة للتآكل من قبل فضلات المعالجة ... . *
*· **سخان الماء : يجعل درجة حرارة الماء مناسبة شتاء لأن الماء البارد يسبب ألم للأسنان أثناء المضمضة ،يعمل أيضا عن طريق زر لوحة المفاتيح الخاصة بالمريض.*
*3**- وحدة الإضاءة :*
*ضوء هالوجيني باستطاعة **100 w** مع عاكس كما في الشكل(**3-1**) ، يعمل *


*الشكل(**3-1**) وحدة الإضاءة*​ 
*بمستوين إضاءة يتم التحكم بهما من خلال لوحة المفاتيح الخاصة بالمريض، هذا الضوء قابل للحركة بكافة الاتجاهات، مساحة البقعة الضوئية **60x100mm** على بعد**700mm **و هو خالي من الإشعاع و ذو ضوء أبيض متجانس و بارد.*
*4**- طاولة الطبيب وحاملة القبضات :*
*تبدو في الشكل(**4-1**) تحوي لوحة المفاتيح و شاشة **LCD** كما في تصميمنا لمتابعة مجريات العمل و اختيار الذواكر الخاصة بالوضعيات، كما تحوي لمبة إظهار الفيلم الشعاعي السني و القبضات بأنواعها : *


*الشكل(**4-1**) طاولة الطبيب مع القبضات*​ 


*· **قبضة التوربين :*
*وظيفة هذه القبضة هي حفر السن و تتميز بسرعة دوران عالية **400,000─500,000RPM** و تعمل على ضغط هواء في المجال **2-2.5Bar** .*

*هناك نوعين من القبضات :*
*– **منها ما يدور مستنداً إلى رولمانات :حيث تتركز العنفة على رولمانين .المحور الخارجي أو الطبقة الخارجية للرولمان تثبت على الجدار الداخلي للقبضة و تثبت العنفة على (أو القلب الدوار )على المحور الداخلي أو الجدار الداخلي للرولمان.*
*– **منها ما يدور مضجعاً على وسادة هوائية :و هي نفس العنفة المذكورة سابقاً و إنما عوضاً عن الرولمان يوجد حافظات نحاسية تتمحور مع العنفة و هي عبارة عن باكات نحاسية كربونية مشبعة بالزيت مما يسهل دوران العنفة بسرعة كبيرة.*
*نتيجة للاحتكاك بين سنبلة الحفر و السن تنتج لدينا درجات حرارة عالية جداً و لذلك زودت قبضة التوربين بأنبوب مائي منتهياً بفتحة جانبية وظيفتها ضخ الماء لتبريد منطقة الحفر و هناك أيضاً طريقة للتبريد بالهواء.*

*· **قبضة الميكروموتور:*
*عمل هذه القبضة هو إنهاء الحفرة و إعطائها الشكل النهائي بعد عملية الحفر بالتوربين و ذلك بالسنابل الخاصة بالميكروموتور و كذلك لإنهاء عملية التحضير لل**ت**تويج كما تستعمل لحش**و** القناة اللبية .تستعمل أيضاً لتبييض و تلميع الأسنان .تعمل القبضة ميكانيكياً إذ تنتقل الحركة الدورانية من الميكروموتور الهوائي أو الكهربائي عبر مجموعة من المسننات إلى سنبلة الحفر التي تدور بسرعة **10,000─20,000RPM** .*
*– **الميكروموتور الهوائي :و هو عبارة عن عنفة تدور بالهواء المضغوط *
*(2-3.5Bar)** حسب مواصفات الشركة الصانعة حيث يأتي هذا الهواء المضغوط من ضاغط الهواء عبر الجهاز إلى الخرطوم الخاص بالميكروموتور ثم إلى الميكروموتور عبر أنبوبة داخلية منتهياً عند العنفة الدوارة . يمكن التحكم بسرعة الدوران (عن طريق التحكم بضغط الهواء) بواسطة دعسة القدم** في بعض الأجهزة،**و**من الجدير بالذكر أنه يوجد مفتاح لعكس اتجاه التيار الهوائي و بالتالي لعكس اتجاه الدوران.*
*– *الميكروموتور الكهربائي : في هذا النوع تتم عملية الدوران للقلب المتحرك نتيجة مرور تيار كهربائي بملفات محيطة بالقلب الدوار كما يمكن عكس اتجاه الدوران عن طريق عكس قطبية الجهد.

*· **قبضة المرذاذ الثلاثي:*
*لهذه القبضة ثلاثة وظائف رئيسية :*
*1. **الماء:يستخدم لتنظيف مكان الحفر.*
*2. **الهواء يستخدم لتجفيف الماء أو اللعاب في مكان الحفر .*
*3. **الماء مع الهواء:للتنظيف و إزالة بقايا الحفر.*
*يمكن تسخين الماء و الهواء و مزيجهما في الاستخدامات السابقة و ذلك في حالات الألم الشديد و ذلك بواسطة سخان يوجد داخل القبضة أو داخل الجهاز الجامع للقبضات.*
*· *قبضة الكافيترون:

عمل الكافيترون هو تقليح الأسنان أي إزالة الطبقات الكلسية المترسبة على الأسنان للمحافظة على مظهرها الخارجي .الكافيترون عبارة عن جهاز إلكتروني يوجد ضمن طاولة الطبيب ، و مؤلف من عدة دارات إلكترونية تقوم بتوليد ترددات فوق صوتية ترسل إلى الأسنان عبر قبضة الكافيترون .القبضة هي بلاستيكية و يوجد في رأسها أداة معدنية لها شكل الخطاف . وظيفة هذا الرأس المعدني هي نقل الترددات ما فوق الصوتية من القبضة إلى الأسنان حيث تقوم هذه الترددات بتهشيم الطبقات المترسبة عليها دون أن تؤذيها لأن الطبقة الخارجية للأسنان قاسية جداً (المينا) وتكون الطبقات المترسبة عليها أقل قساوة ،يوصل معه صمام الماء من أجل التبريد ... .

5-دارات الماء والهواء في الوحدة السنية:
يأتي الهواء القادم من الضاغط الى منظم الضغط الذي يقوم بضبط ضغط الهواء عن طريق برغي المعايرة 4 bar يتجه بعدها الهواء الى فلتر أو الى مصيدة الرطوبة والزيت التي تمنع الرطوبة المتكاثفة أو الزيت المتسرب من المضخة من الوصول إلى الجهاز، يمر بعدها الهواء عبر مقياس تمثيلي لضغط الهواء وهنا يكون الضغط المناسب حوالي 4 bar ونتيجة الضياعات يصبح عند القبضات 2.5 bar وهذا كما نعلم الضغط المطلوب لعمل القبضات يمكن التحكم به عن طريق منظم الضغط،قبل المرور بمنظم الضغط يمر فرع الى صمام هوائي يفتح عندما يسحب الطبيب قبضة الماصة الهوائية مما يؤدي الى حوث ضغط تخلخل في الماص الموصولة مع فم المريض فيؤدي ذلك الى سحب فضلات المعالجة الى التصريف وهذا موضح في الشكل(5-1)... 

*الشكل(**5-1**) دارات الهواء في وحدة الخدمة*​ 
*أما الشكل(**6-1**) فيوضح دارات الماء في وحدة الخدمة التي تقوم بتغذية كل من كأس الماء والمبصقة والماصة المائية والقبضات...*


*الشكل(**6-1**) يوضح دارات الماء في وحدة الخدمة *​ 

*أما دارات الماء والهواء في طاولة الطبيب الحاملة للقبضات فيوضحها الشكل(**7-1**)، حيث يتم فتح صمام الماء الخاص بالتوربين عن طريق زر يعلو دواسة القدم فيمرر الماء الى الكتلة **A** وهناك يتم الاستفادة من ضغط هواء صمام التوربين في فتح مخرج الكتلة **A** وبالتالي خروج الماء مع الهواء تبعا لمتطلبات العلاج...*

*الشكل(**7-1**) يوضح دارات الماء والهواء في طاولة الطبيب الحاملة للقبضات *​ 


*6**-**كرسي المريض :*
*عبارة عن **مقعد ومسند **مصنوع من معادن ذات قساوة عالية و له عدة نماذج :*
*1. **النظام الهيدروليكي البسيط:يعمل على مضخة هيدروليكية بسيطة تعمل بواسطة القدم و يقتصر عملها على صعود الكرسي و هبوطه.*
*2. **النظام الميكانيكي الكهربائي:تعمل أقسام هذا النظام بمحركات ميكانيكية و بدون دارة هيدروليكية و يتم صعود و هبوط الكرسي عن طريق محرك كهربائي و هو النظام الأكثر استخداماً**، وهو الذي صممت داراتنا من أجله،هذا المحرك ألماني ماركة **HANNING** باستطاعة **450 W** له ذراع لولبية تدور باتجاهين حسب القطبية يعمل بجهد **220 V** ذو مكثف اقلاع بسعة **12 µF** وجهد انهيار **400V**،مزود بدارة حماية تفصل عنه التغذية الكهربائية عند ارتفاع درجة حرارته،وهنا نذكر أن ما يميز تصميمنا ألا و هو ذواكر الوضعيات فكيف يتحسس الجهاز وضعيته الحالية ثم ينتقل إلى الوضعية الجديدة المطلوبة والمخزنة؟*
*الجواب:كان أمامي ثلاثة خيارات ولكل منها محاسنه ومساوئه وهي:*
*v **الطريقة الزمنية:وهنا يعود الجهاز تلقائيا لوضعية الصفر عند أول تشغيل للجهاز وفي كل مرة تطلب منه ذاكرة مخزنة ما، حيث يحسب المتحكم الصغري الزمن اللازم للوصول للوضعية المطلوبة ليتوقف بدوره عندها،تمتاز هذه الطريقة بتسهيل مهمة المصنعين حيث لا توجد عملية معايرة أو تركيب لحساس موضع لكل جهاز يتم تصنيعه، ومن مساوئها عودة الجهاز لوضعية الصفر في كل مرة تطلب فيها ذاكرة مخزنة، اخترت هذه الطريقة لأن أي اختلال في الزمن لكل وضعية مهمل خاصة وأن المعايرة تعاد تلقائيا في كل عودة لوضعية الصفر...*
*v **طريقة الحساس الضوئي:وهنا يركب مرسل مستقبل أمواج تحت حمراء على مسننات المحرك تعد عدد دورات المحرك فنتخلص هنا من مشكلة العودة للصفر،لكن بالمقابل يعاني المصنعون من مشكلة المعايرة لكل جهاز يتم تصنيعه بالإضافة لاستجابتها للضجيج الضوئي والحراري الخارجي...*
*v **طريقة حساس المقاومة المتغيرة:يركب على محاور الجهاز لكل من المقعد والمسند،يمر من خلالها تيار مستمر ويتغير خرجها حسب وضعية الجهاز حيث يحول الخرج التمثيلي إلى إشارة رقمية تتم مقارنتها في المتحكم والتوقف عند الوضعية المطلوبة،هنا أيضا لا حاجة للعودة للصفر في كل طلب لوضعية مخزنة، لكنها صعبة المعايرة والتصنيع وتستجيب للضجيج الخارجي وتعاني من عدم استقرار في خرج الحساس نظرا لعدم توفرها في الأسواق ضمن خواص ميترولوجية مناسبة من حيث الدقة والخطية والاستقرارية والقدرة التمييزية والحساسية والتكرارية...الخ. *




*3. **النظام الهيدروليكي الكهربائي:تتم الحركات في هذا النظام بواسطة دارات هيدروليكية (ضاغط-مكبس-آلية الوصل الهيدروليكي)ذات تحكم كهربائي يعم**ل **بمحرك كهربائي أو مضخة هيدروليكية و تتألف الدارة الهيدروليكية من:*
*المحرك الكهربائي.*
*صمامات كهربائية.*
*خزان الزيت.*
*مضخة الزيت.*
*الأنابيب النحاسية.*
*الأنابيب النحاسية الناقلة للزيت.*
*موزع الزيت.*
*المكابس (البستونات).*​ 

*يقوم المحرك الكهربائي بتدوير مضخة الزيت و بذلك يتم سحب الزيت من خزان الزيت و بضغط عالي باتجاه المكابس التي تعمل على رفع و هبوط القسم المتحرك (المسند و كرسي المريض)**... *
*فيما يلي الشكل(**5-1**) يوضح رسما تخطيطيا لوحدة سنية مع تعداد لأهم أقسامها:*

*1-الضوء الجراحي.*
*2-ذراع توازن الضوء الجراحي.*
*3-الجزء الأول لذراع الضوء الجراحي .*
*4-العمود الرئيسي للضوء الجراحي.*
*5-الذراع الرئيسي لطاولة العمليات.*
*6-ماصة اللعاب.*
*7-مفتاح صنبور الماء إلى المبصقة.*
*8-حوض المبصقة.*
*9-مقر كأس الماء.*
*10-صنبور الماء للكأس.*
*11-جسم الجهاز.*
*12-كبسة توصيل الماء إلى الكأس.*
*13-وحدة مشاهدة الفيلم الشعاعي.*
*14-مقياس الضغط.*
*15-مفتاح منظم الهواء.*
*16-صينية الأدوات.*
*17-ذراع التوازن لطاولة الأدوات.*
*18-مكان وضع زجاجات المستحضرات.*
*19-المحرق الكهربائي.*
*20-مفتاح تنظيم الماء.*
*21-مفتاح المحرق الكهربائي .*
*22-محفظة الفضلات.*
*23-مفتاح التشغيل الرئيسي للجهاز.*
*24-مرذاذ ثلاثي.*
*25-قبضة المحرك الكهربائي.*
*26-قبضة التوربين.*
*27-كبسة المبدلة بين التوربين و المحرك الهوائي.*​ 


*الشكل(**8-1**) رسم تخطيطي لوحدة سنية *


----------



## المسلم84 (4 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية...


----------



## مقشش (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا والله ما قصرت


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (5 أغسطس 2008)

ماشاء الله ، جزاك الله خيرا وبانتظار المزيد.


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (11 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات قيمة و مفيدة
مشكور


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا .

تقبل تحياتي وتقديري.

البغدادي


----------



## نورصباح المختار (12 سبتمبر 2008)

الموضوع شيق, جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جلول تبريد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أنا أبحث عن كيفية حساب المكثفة المناسبة لأي محرك لم أجد عليه بطاقة الإسعلامات وسؤال موجه لكل الأعضاء وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## gol90den (2 مارس 2012)

مشكور ياخوي وما قصرت والله يعطيك ألف ألف عافية ​


----------



## mohammed.madani (2 مارس 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## e.berakdar (28 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا:7:


----------



## luban (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمار المتوكل (16 نوفمبر 2012)

الشكر للجميع 
ارجو ان تكون المشاركة جيدة


----------

